# ÐœÐ°ÐºÑ‚Ð°Ð¹Ð¼ Watches (Aviator) Styled



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

(Maktime) I bought this one from a forum member here (and if he wants it back I never refuse). I have to say after some time I actually like it. Has to be one of the cheapest russian chonos out there.

A true moon phase and a pain in the a to set, so I don't. I tend to leave the chrono hand at 8 so it does not block the logo or go through the middle of the date. All in all they are well worth the bucks, smooth, needed some timing adjustment, couple dial quirks as mentioned but fine. I would though go for the non moon phase, a little less cluttered. They seem to have a mix of subdial hands I have noticed, red, white, silver etc




























......


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi,very nice photos,I have recently purchased the non moophase version,new, I have to say Im seriously pleased with it, they are a bit special in the aesthetics dept arent they?. I was really sad to read about the demise of poljot, and hope Maktime enjoy success,there cant that many manufacturers of mechanical chronographs knocking them out at such a reasonable price.The build quality and finish is superb, though I intend replacing the standard strap with a Hirsch Liberty soon as poss, I shudder to think what a directly comparable watch by a swiss manufacturer would cost.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

these look like a similar set up as the slavas, they work well and look good, so what is cheap, these slavas are around Â£15-20

paul


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

zed4130 said:


> these look like a similar set up as the slavas, they work well and look good, so what is cheap, these slavas are around Â£15-20
> 
> paul


what kind of mov`t is in your slava for 15-20 quid? was it a brand new purchase?


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

The slavas not a chrono tho, got date and day functions at 3 and 9, guess its quartz but if mech mostly likely the poljot 2614 as found in the Alpha speedy?

I'm looking at the non-moon Maktime at the moment, looks good, thanks for the shots and write up James 

edit: quick search on ebay shows up those Slavas in HK claiming auto movement, so Chinese then, further quick search backs that up on here at this thread http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=41519

Cheers,

Paul


----------

